# Имплантируемые нейростимуляторы



## JesJon (28 Окт 2017)

Модератор: тема создана путём перемещения сообщений из темы Оксаны @Kasandra



La murr написал(а):


> Никого не ставила целью ввести в ступор. Это такая малепусенькая штучка, что не стоит так себе её представлять, как вы себе представляете!
> Вот цитата - если созданные ранее нейростимуляторы имели достаточно большие размеры (примерно со спичечный коробок), то их австралийский аналог намного меньше - чуть больше спичечной головки.


Как не стыдно так обманывать людей. Стимулятор заметно больше спичечной коробки. Даже батарейка к нему гораздо больше спичечной головки.


Kasandra написал(а):


> Ирин, для меня это был решающий фактор для принятия решения, так как я очень надеюсь, что мой организм все-же самовостановится! Так вот трансплантация нейростимулятора 100% обратима!!!!! Ну а пока побуду киборгом на электроприводе! Он даст мне возможность заниматься, так как боль не дает выполнять элементарные упражнения лфк.


В инструкции по эксплуатации прибора написано, что при выполнении ЛФК его необходимо отключать, чтобы не получить усиление стимуляции (чревато спазмами в ногах и возможным падением). Так что не рассказывайте, что вы при влюченом стимуляторе делаете ЛФК - это вранье.


----------



## La murr (28 Окт 2017)

@JesJon, Вам не с кем повздорить?
Говоря о размерах стимулятора, имела в виду, что он меньше того, каким его можно себе представить.
Кто-то может быть представляет себе размеры плитки шоколада или увесистой книги.
Ясно сказано - с течением времени модели меняются, прибор совершенствуется, а зарубежные аналоги намного миниатюрнее.
К примеру:
 


JesJon написал(а):


> ...не рассказывайте, что вы при влюченом стимуляторе делаете ЛФК - это вранье


Какие претензии к Оксане?
Где Вы дословно прочитали, что она делает ЛФК при включенном стимуляторе?


----------



## JesJon (28 Окт 2017)

@La murr, не имею желания с кем-то спорить. Но 100% обратимости трансплантации эпидуральных электродов не бывает. И через полгода-год электроды врастут в эпидуральное пространство, что их иначе как целиком с позвоночником не вытащишь. Боль они никакую не снимают - просто противно тарахтят в ноге. А легкое жжение, которое они могут снять проще перетерпеть. Доказывать мне ничего не надо я все это испробовал сам и общался с людьми, которые проходили эту процедуру вместе со мной. Никакие резкие движение при установленном стимуляторе невозможны и более того опасны. Стимуляторы это разрекламированная пустышка. Настройщик мне рассказал случай когда женщина с установленным стимулятором просто упала на кассу, когда расплачивалась в магазине - стимулятор резко увеличил амплитуду сигнала, а она не успела вовремя
1) найти пульт с проводной антенной
2) поднести его к месту установки генератора и установить связь между пультом управления и генератором.
3) уменьшить амплитуду.
4) есть еще магнит быстрого выключения, но он убивает всю информацию с пластиковых карточек, находящихся рядом (вот и подумаешь брать его с собой или нет)
Обезболивания он вовсе не дает - дает какую-то тряску в ногах. И если у тебя хорошее воображение можно убедить себя, что это обезболивание. Тем более тебя к этому все время подталкивает персонал медучреждения.


----------



## Виктор-72 (3 Ноя 2017)

Меня всегда интересовал вопрос, а люди, которые придумывают маркетинговые ходы, которые помогают реализовать разнообразные "пустышки" в области медицины, а особенно в борьбе с тяжкими и неизлечимыми заболеваниями, не бояться непоправимо нагадить в свою собственную карму?


----------



## La murr (4 Ноя 2017)

@JesJon, Владимир, мне с данным устройством лично контактировать не приходилось, но я тоже поняла, что цель устройства - отвлечь от боли, заменяя болевые ощущения на иные.
@Виктор-72, проблемы многих людей нейростимуляторы как раз решают.


----------



## JesJon (4 Ноя 2017)

Не рассуждайте на темы в которых не понимаете. Откуда информация, что нейростимуляторы помогают.
Не распространяйте на сайте откровенную ложь. Вы даже не представляете технологию использования этого фуфла, не проходили тестирование. Вы ничего об этом не знаете. Это обман людей попавших в безвыходное положение - это преступление, узаконенное так как приносит большие бабки.


----------



## Александра1981 (4 Ноя 2017)

Если Вам не помогло, это не значит, что не помогает другому, и что он не работает. Нельзя так категорично мыслить.


----------

